# Red Devil ?



## Bam204 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello everyone....

I was thinking about purchasing a RedDevil/Midas, for my new 75 gallon tank. I was wondering if there was a certain substrate they prefered, or one that you would reccomend?

Thanks,

Bam204


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I have mine with sand and it's pretty entertaining watching her dig so my vote is sand. opcorn:


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

To my knowledge no. But I would shy away from sand with the bigger/aggresive cichlids. Your filter will feel the wrath! Check out my "vieja pics" thread I just started. Thats sand blasting gravel and it looks natural, its very cheap and works well


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I agree with blackgloves. I don't like using sand on the big monsters, it's too light and too fine. The fish are big and strong enough that even just a little flick of a tail can send the sand flying up into the filter intake. Even using a sponge over the intake can't hold out all of it, and I don't want to ruin my filters.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I certainly don't disagree with their opinions, I keep my intakes for my HOB's high on the aquarium and have not lost one yet, but I do hear sand get into the filter from time to time so I understand the concern there. And every other substrate is certainly easier to clean IMO since you can use the gravel cleaner without worry of sucking up the substrate.


----------



## Bam204 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you all for your help and suggestions.

Bam204


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

If you decide on gravel make sure it is smooth rounded gravel not rough. When they dig, and they will dig, rough gravel can injure the inside of their mouths. Nice choice BTW.


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

I will vote for sand-- I use it on my bigger fishes' tanks and just love it. You do have to put the filter intakes pretty high to avoid sucking up sand when they throw it around, but I think it's easier to clean because the waste just sits on top of the sand rather than burrowing in between gravel pieces to fester. My fish enjoyed spitting gravel around, but they *love* playing with the sand.


----------



## Burtess (Apr 5, 2006)

I use granite pea gravel with my midas/rd types. It is not really rounded, but isn't jagged either. It is larger then most gravel that you find in the lfs but they have no problem moving it. Cheap as well, less than $5 per 50pd bag...

Burt


----------

